# Vogue magazine: Gut Reactions (March 2006)



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

There is an excellent IBS article in the March 2006 issue of Vogue magazine entitled "gut reactions" (pp 464-466), edited by Abigail Walch.It is an account of a woman who discovers that she has IBS. I believe many people with IBS will be able to easily identify with the woman's story.The article contains accurate information provided by several doctors who are "IBS Thought Leaders" in the maze of IBS research.It is an article worth reading. Unfortunately we cannot reproduce the article here due to copyright issues.Jeff


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up Jeff, I'll give it a look.


----------

